# easy growing plants



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is there plants that you can just plant in regular gravel and it does really well.
no dosing no ferts no nothing just good light our is there just not a such thing


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I found that amazon swords, wisteria, anubias, cryptocoryne wentii, sunset hygrophilia, saggittaria subulata, java ferns, are all low maintenance plants. If your tank has enough fish poop to feed the plants, then they'll grow.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> I found that amazon swords, wisteria, anubias, cryptocoryne wentii, sunset hygrophilia, saggittaria subulata, java ferns, are all low maintenance plants. If your tank has enough fish poop to feed the plants, then they'll grow.


i have done some reading . ive read that worms casting is good for growing plants it like a fert . i wonder if this would work good for jungle vals ?
i would really just want to grow jungle vals but need to find a good food source for the roots


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whats a good fert for amazon swords


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Vals would also do good in gravel.
Fertz that are good for amazon swords are root tabs or some sort. Whether you use api, seachem, or even jobes spikes. 

If your fish bioload is balanced, the poop itself would provide nitrate and phosphates.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Vals would also do good in gravel.
> Fertz that are good for amazon swords are root tabs or some sort. Whether you use api, seachem, or even jobes spikes.
> 
> If your fish bioload is balanced, the poop itself would provide nitrate and phosphates.


i have them in mixed gravel and crushed aragonite. is that good for vals


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a list of easy plants
PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Here is a list of easy plants
> PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide


thanks dude


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've grown jungle vals in plain gravel before with no fertilizer (except for fish poop) and they still grew really well.


----------

